
Ask Notch (the developer of Minecraft) anything - icey
http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/di1d0/ask_notch_a_question/
======
Thesource2014
Notch I am currrently writing a game called the Source and was wondering
because when I was halfway through the book I discovered you're incredible
game minecraft and noticed the crafting square which I already had in my game
but was wondering if I could, Use it with you're permission and if you do
allow me I will and have planned on tweaking it a little but what Im asking is
"May I have you're permission to use you're idea of the crafting square in my
game The Source?"

------
smackfu
Will be more interesting with answers.

------
itistoday
Genuine question (no disrespect intended): what do people find interesting
about this game that so many are willing to spend $10 on it?

I tried the single player and don't see what the fuss is about, perhaps I'm
missing something?

~~~
mey
The game mechanic is based around survival, and an open world. You are free to
effect change as you wish, to suite your needs to survive in game. To survive
you must gather limited resources just to live through the first night. As you
progress into the game, you become more secure in your survival, so you can
risk more to establish yourself more. Eventually the mechanic is that you've
ended up with concrete changes upon the world you play in, can take pride in
them, and then expand on them. Emergent gameplay, where non-scripted events
happen, making your experience unique provides a great deal of re-playability.
Additionally since Minecraft is under active development, I think a lot of
people are looking at the game with an eye towards it's ultimate potential in
their mind.

See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_world>

Also <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Shock_2>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SimCity_4>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwarf_Fortress>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_big_planet>

Also <http://www.youtube.com/user/davidr64yt#p/c/E005D335B57338D1> \- A play
through of the game from a first time users perspective

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DS3s4iVijpA> \- Minecraft Calculator

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6JqoE7MZEE> \- Minecraft 16bit adder using
sand.

~~~
itistoday
Awesome, thanks, the play-through by david was very helpful for getting an
idea of what the game is about.

